
obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com - patkbriggs
http://obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com
======
angersock
This shouldn't be half as funny as it is. It shouldn't be funny at all.

Then again, a little bit of gallows humor is always in order when facing these
things.

~~~
kaybe
Our emails certainly seem to be very funny. :)

------
Aldipower
Posting this link on Facebook forces me to answer a captcha, what I have never
seen before at this point. Then trying to follow the link, the FB-redirect
produces an Internal Server Error, so the link to the Tumblr page isn't
working. Haha, 500 Code on an simple link, while other links are working.

There must be the NSA behind it! :-D

~~~
DigitalSea
Funny you say that, the same thing happened to me. Where are you located? I'm
in Australia. Never ever received a Facebook captcha before when posting a
link and to make it more interesting, I was posting the link in a secret group
on Facebook which only the invited members would see anyway.

~~~
nwh
Facebook have long used captcha barriers on suspicious links. The nastier of
them won't even be able to be posted at all, a blacklist which included the
Pirate Bay for a short period.

------
jk4930
“We wanted a president that listens to all Americans – Now we have one” (Jay
Leno)

~~~
Esifer
This pic cracked me up:
[http://www.tickld.com/images/content/131246.jpg](http://www.tickld.com/images/content/131246.jpg)

------
znowi
This is one of those times when it's both funny and makes you cry

------
DoubleCluster
This is the best one:
[http://obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com/image/52498105224](http://obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com/image/52498105224)

~~~
sylvinus
I'd say this one is :)
[http://obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com/image/52498185767](http://obamaischeckingyouremail.tumblr.com/image/52498185767)

------
return0
"Yo guys, i really like snooping on emails lately, can you bring me some more
emails to read? kthxbye"

NSA: We 'll do our best Mr. President

------
logn
Finally. Something funny. Ok, now I feel like I can get back to programming...
something I've been putting off all day. The world is fubar, but it's still
alright.

~~~
saraid216
Here. More: [http://xkcd.com/1223/](http://xkcd.com/1223/)

------
Ihmahr
Just like the 'kim-jong il looking at things'! :)

------
bifrost
Hillariously, previously submitted ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5851063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5851063)

Can't say I mind seeing this multiple times :)

~~~
lukashed
How was it possible to post the exact same link multiple times?

~~~
yesplorer
Probably the 'no duplicate link' exception doesn't apply to sites like tumblr
where different subdomains likely belong to different and unrelated people.

ie:

hello.facebook.com and sayhi.facebook.com belongs to the same entity but you
can't say the same for

hello.tumblr.com and sayhi.tumblr.com

I'm jx making a guess though

~~~
lukashed
Actually I tried to post this URL earlier today and was redirected to the
"original" (whatsoever) submission. That's what made me curious.

------
viveutvivas
I keep trying to share this on facebook and facebook makes me enter CAPCHA and
then breaks my link. Conspiracy Y/N?

~~~
bti
Same. A lot of people are sharing the link, maybe FB's spam protection is
kicking in?

------
noerps
A picture says more than 1024 words, and its funny, thanks a lot.

------
ck2
This is disarming the seriousness of the government recording all your
internet activity.

Too soon.

~~~
keithpeter
I understand your point _however_ we could be seeing the images that will
define Mr Obama's presidency in the making.

~~~
blktiger
I was thinking the same thing, images like this could definitely be how
Obama's presidency gets remembered.

------
thehme
haha! most ppl in these pics are actually showing him their computers, cell
phones, etc.

The ridic thing is that this has been happening since the beginning of
electronic footprints and suddenly now ppl are outraged by this, but not by
the nonsense they happily put up on facebook. w/e

~~~
thehme
It seems that readers are misunderstanding what bothers me about this mess. If
we are this upset about it, we should be pushing to reform the Patriot Act
(etc.) not down voting my comment about the lack of privacy in social
networds. We should be making our Google, Facebook, Tweeter, etc. accounts
safer, by demanding security and privacy and by ourselves taking steps to
achieve that privacy.

------
Yuioup
Seriously guys, how much of this is Obama's fault? Isn't it Bush that we all
should be complaining to?

~~~
zwily
Obama has been president for like 5 years now. If he didn't approve, he would
have stopped it.

